# Topics > Books > Popular scientific literature >  "Godel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid", book, Douglas Hofstadter, 1999

## Airicist

Author - Douglas R. Hofstadter

"Godel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid" on Wikipedia

"Godel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid" on Amazon

"Godel, Escher, Bach: A Mental Space Odyssey"

by Justin Curry, Curran Kelleher

----------

